# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  File Finder

## BenJones

Hi this is a program i made today to find files on your computer, it easy to use select the path and enter what your looking for eg *.exe or test.txt, you also have option to serach inside subfolders to. and you also have a menu option to execute the file or open the file path, Hope you find it usfull.

----------


## Matuu

Can you add like that:

string[] disallowed_files = {"trainer.exe", "mod_sa", "hack.exe", "s0beit.txt"}; (etc)
FindFiles(SAMP_path, disallowed_files);

or something, I really need it.

----------

